# Furnace Run & Yellow Creek (Akron) Fishing



## Ohio Kingfisher (Oct 23, 2010)

Howdy Friends

I am an avid small stream fisherman. Anyone have any experience or luck fishing either Furnace Run or Yellow Creek near Akron, Ohio?

Not looking for honey holes, (I can read streams) just any feedback on species. 

I am from Canton, Ohio and do very well on Nimishillen Creek, Sandy Creek and Sugar Creek to name a few!

*Ohio Kingfisher...I Cast in Current*


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I fished furnace Run last summer. It's a pretty fun hike, i enjoyed the area. As for fishing I caught a few little smallies, few different kinds of sun fish, some chubs and some big fallfish. Biggest fallfish was 12-13" and they were the highlight of the afternoon on a 3wt flyrod.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I fished furnace run at the metropark last year and caught some creek chubs. There is a nice pool on the downstream side of the pond that might hold some bigger fish at times. It was neat to see the stream restoration work that they did there recently. 

Yellow creek is a very pretty stream, but most of it is on private land. Not sure of any areas that are in a park except for where it dumps into the Hoga.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I work right near Furnace Run and have thought about some stream fishing there. I don't know much about streams but I caught a few bluegill and crappie on the fly rod in the pond.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The Little Cuyahoga,,Is full of fish,,I work at the area that has a small waterfall,,, on North St. between Arlington St.,,& the Memorial Parkway,,& it is full of MANY species of fish.... I will ,, at lunch,, hit the waterfall area,,& have a ball c&r-ing the abundant fishery there!! worth a try.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Ohio Kingfisher (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank You Friends

Glad to hear such great feedback and advice. I always get my Division of Wildlife Permission Slip for private property. 

Wet a line at both Furnace Run and Yellow Creek yesterday. Both areas near the confluence with the Cuyahoga River. No bites but great expectations, based upon the habitat and structure.

Never would have thought to try the Little Cuyahoga River (*Many Thanks for that advice*). Glad to see that others are just as passionate about small streams.

I pursue small stream fish (chubs, suckers, sunfish, bullheads, rock bass) with as much vigor as the Steelhead, Walleye and Smallmouth crowd. Size hardly matters for me...it is biodiversity that excites me. 

You sure have not lived until you battle a feisty rock bass or diving sucker on Ultra Light. Give it a try, chances are you have a small stream within 10 minutes from home.

*Ohio Kingfisher...I Cast in Current*


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Kingfisher,,You are right,,about FUN catching those small stream fish!! They seem to me,,to have MORE fight in them,,than lake fish... The Bass& Gills are truly a fighting to the end kinda fish!! & a real great way to spend a half hour fishing,,instead of reading the paper!! & they are clueless as to what a soft plastic twister tail & jig is,,& with lite tackle ,,they just CRUSH anything that looks like feed!! It's amazing to experience!!& to anyone that hasn't tried this type of fishing,,You are missing a true gift of Nature.... A 'lil tip,,before you throw your first cast,,take a small hand full of Meow-Mix cat food & toss it up stream from you,,& watch the action you create with it,,then start flippi'n that jig.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

a few yr's back while ultra liteing yellow creek i was on oppisite side of river view rd from the river and came across a rotten salmon carcuss, wish i still had the picture, i had to have proof or my buddy never would have believed me, and yes it was a salmon not a steelie, since then while telling this to other's i've heard of them caught below gorge dam, few and far between but still....... JON


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

toobnoob said:


> I fished furnace Run last summer. It's a pretty fun hike, i enjoyed the area. As for fishing I caught a few little smallies, few different kinds of sun fish, some chubs and some big fallfish. Biggest fallfish was 12-13" and they were the highlight of the afternoon on a 3wt flyrod.


This is an old post so doubtful anyone will see it, but when you say hike, can you elaborate? I ask because I am really only familiar with the pond at Furnace Run metropark in Richfield. Where would you enter the creek if I wanted to hike up and down in the water? Looking for fly opportunities. I assume the pond itself would be ok for fly fishing if it's not crowded since it is so shallow.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You can park on Brush Rd and walk all the way to SR303 down to Wheatley Rd. 
Or walk upstream up to the pond.


----------

